# moto bootloader unlocked allowing different kernel



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i see that the moto bootloaders have now been unlocked. any word if this affects the droid x? i have one for a back up right now running gummy 1.2


----------



## Chahta (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope, the unlock does not apply to OMAP processors, which the Droid X has


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The only devices that can have their bootloader exploited would be those on the Snapdragon CPU. Such as the RAZR Maxx HD, RAZR HD, Razr Maxx (I think), Atrix 4G, and hypothetically others running on the SD CPU. Any device running on the TI OMAP CPU's will not have their bootloaders unlocked, and probably never will. This includes the Droid X, X2, Bionic, Droid 4 (I believe since I think part of the design is based on the original Droid RAZR), Droid 3, etc...

I still think that development is because of the change in CPU's, but I'm only speculating. No idea if its even true or not.


----------



## Chahta (Nov 16, 2011)

According to Dan who did the bootloader unlocking, yes, it is due to the CPU change. On a side note, I picked up an HD Maxx today for $50 and it's unlocked and I'm loving it


----------



## the_grim_11 (Mar 10, 2013)

Chahta said:


> According to Dan who did the bootloader unlocking, yes, it is due to the CPU change. On a side note, I picked up an HD Maxx today for $50 and it's unlocked and I'm loving it


Where may i possibly be able to get one of these for 50$?


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Best chance for Droid X is 2nd boot CM10 thats on the Defy, since the phones are similar in architecture.


----------



## Chahta (Nov 16, 2011)

the_grim_11 said:


> Where may i possibly be able to get one of these for 50$?


Well I'm on a business account so I don't know what that matters. They were initially offering $75 off, but then at the POS it rang up just $50 off and applied a $100 credit to my next bill, so $150 off in all ($150 is $150) because of some special offer I had. The $75 should apply to everyone else (at least here in Maine).


----------



## hutchjim (Aug 27, 2012)

Pageplus is the way to go im on a dx i bought from ebay .you must make sure its a phone you can use for verizon then call pageplus and hook it up thats it.i run the 55 a month its unlimited talk text with 2 gigs of internet....i love it


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

like i said i have a DX. i use mainly as a mini tablet now on wifi. i normally have it hooked up to the car radio and just wifi tether to my gnex for internet radio and nav or at work for music thru the stereo in the shop. just thought it would be cool to have JB but it looks like it wont happen. will more than likely get the new nexus 7 or possible the nexus 10 if they upgrade that one soon also. who know what will happen between now and the new year.


----------

